# Punch power and accuracy



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

i posted up before about improving my punch, well i got a punch bag and havent used it since, however, they do have alot of set up bags in the gym (walked passed them several times before i noticed)

i have Wednesdays off and plan to use this day to perhaps improve my punch

im right handed and so my left arm feels weaker when punching and also harder to aim

although i want to focus on my left i want to improve overall aswell

this does not have to be boxing specific, just a general stance and hitting technique would be great

do you think i should perhaps isolate my left arm and practice on my left jab for a few weeks, or as seen as ive had no training on both arms before i should just go straight in using left and right?

what should my hitting pattern be like?

left then right?

left, left then right?

i feel i asking alot and such subjects need to be taught in person, but if its easier any links with diagrams etc would also be great help

cheers guys!


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

My "strongest" arm for punching is my right, so i jab with my left, with left foot infront.

I wouldn't just isolate the one arm though mate I'd carry on punching with both using different combo's on the bags, they will eventually get used to it and power/accuracy will increase over time and practise.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

cool mate, ive got it in my head i need to adjust each session to ad power.....

i think its weight training rubbing off on me lol

i guess time will fix all


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

You need to watch you dont knacker your wrists on the punchbag. Get some gloves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

aye ive got all the gear at home but never used it, now i know the gym has a nice 6/7ft bag ive got the motivation


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

get some hand wraps too, trust me when you keep busting the same knuckle over and over again but carry on punching it hurts

you really should get you're technique sorted mate, there isnt much point in learning how to punch wrong

the power of the punch comes from the waist and learning to throw whilst staying stable, keeping the oher hand up as a guard and keeping the neck down

you swivel on the ball of your right foot and move from the waist moving your shoulder but not your head

you then move back by swivelling on the foot

trust me that lad that tried to stab me up friday realised i wasnt just a big lad i had footwork as well as i moved towards him


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Dont use gloves and start jabbing lightly. Shadow box and focus mits is what you want. Most poeple belive they hit better with one arm and thats their down fall as your brain is programmed that way. Dont think and only tense the wrist moments before impact.

The reason i say dont use gloves is that you will learn to hit correctly and condition your hands.

P.s i have trianed in various arts for 20 years and i have only ever hert my wrist once because i excuted the cross wrong.

Take up Jeet Kune do or Wing Chun im sure you will love it.

Best of luck mate

By the way fair play to you dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

cheers all!

i will google some techniques tonight! especially on how to safely throw a punch! wish me luck


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

Check out wing chun mate. strength is not power, speed is what you want.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

sounds like you know your stuff damo mate! cheers!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Damo j said:


> Check out wing chun mate. strength is not power, speed is what you want.
> 
> Good luck


no offence intended but this quote is a bit misleading!! i could hit you fast 10 times with soft punches and you will think ' ok now what.

think explosive power - speed AND power for a punch.

drive the punch from your feet, turn your full body into it , and dont look to pull back at the last min and make that little slap noise that people think means it sound hard, drive the punch through. why you looking to improve your punch?? join a boxing gym they will show you much better than over the net


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> no offence intended but this quote is a bit misleading!! i could hit you fast 10 times with soft punches and you will think ' ok now what.
> 
> think explosive power - speed AND power for a punch.
> 
> drive the punch from your feet, turn your full body into it , and dont look to pull back at the last min and make that little slap noise that people think means it sound hard, drive the punch through. why you looking to improve your punch?? join a boxing gym they will show you much better than over the net


i was going to join a club but its full or pr!cks

then again so is the gym, i mean some guy yesterday was screaming 'im so fvcking hard' all because he was benching two 40kg DB's lol.......thats only 10 more than me and im not huge!

anyways, rant over, im looking to improve the punch for personal satisfaction mainly, also vent abit of stress out on the bag, i wanted to make sure im doing it safely,

appreciate it warren! ive seen alot of people hit the bag stiffed bodied while the bag is coming at them, a big no no for the wrists im sure


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you need to develope speed and accurately first and the power will come by its self and you can develope it more later on the heavy back .


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

cheers dan!

im not planning now going in and hitting the bag as hard as i can

i think first few weeks ill just get my stance good along with turning into the punch! been watching some vids on youtube


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

When I try and hit hard I hit like a fairy girl. When I relax and go with the flow I got killed punchs. I am right handed but think I am weak with it ( a lot disagree ) but I think the power comes from my left.

Seriously mate go to one of the clubs for one or two lessons to get the technique right. I was practising a bad hook for 2 months. No one picked up on it until I changed places I train. Still I occasionaly do it wrong. Get the right stance/form then do it. I am annoyed no one picked up on my bad hook before.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

my advice would be to getr a floor to ceiling ball there probably the best bit of kit you can get bar actuelly sparring.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I do extra work in the gym on my forearms , biceps, triceps and shoulders to make my punch harder and stronger (I do kickboxing). Improving your abs and core strength might also help (NO I'm Not joking ) to add power to your punching.


i did this when i first started kickboxing but its no help at all having big forearms , arms shoulders etc, core work yes as its where the punch is threw from, think on the movement of a punch te bicept does not come into play, it is not how hard you can straighten your arm , this will give you very sore elbo joints. work the core .

also mate if you want to improve how hard you hit do not practice on the heavy bag its a one way ticket to knacking your arms.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Its already been covered well but Ive been doing Muay Thai a fair bit now so ill have a say..

You don't really need a punchbag at all to get more power, you need to learn and practice turning with the hips and twisting your arms into the correct positions.

You can even improve punch power by just keeping your feet stuck as they are but really concentrate on moving the upper body and hips for more through power.

Some wraps are a decent idea, what you have to watch with on a bag is when you get tired and lose concentration, its very easy to sprain wrists and so forth because your new to it.

Always learn to keep your guard up, even when your lunging with the other hand, just stop and look where it is, and correct as you need to. A straight right should have a twist at the end and turn into it with your hips, at the same time swivel your foot as though your diffing out a cigarette with it, takes practice but that should be your strongest punch in the ****nal when all told, although jabs can cut nicely and do a steady job without actually having a KO effect.

Explaining uppercuts and other types is quite hard without doing in person IMO.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

/\/\/\ good explaination im never that good at expressing what i mean on here lol anyway you dont want to start throwing uppercuts about, bad form with one of them and their can be serious problems , mind you their can be serious problems from any punch


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> /\/\/\ good explaination im never that good at expressing what i mean on here lol anyway you dont want to start throwing uppercuts about, bad form with one of them and their can be serious problems , mind you their can be serious problems from any punch


lol...I thought it was sh1te tbh mate, cheers :beer:

Im, so [email protected] normally at explaining stuff.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

stubbing out a cigarette is kind of how i was trying to explain it

makes sense though


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

davetherave said:


> stubbing out a cigarette is kind of how i was trying to explain it
> 
> makes sense though


Thats how mi mate first ever explained it and it stuck in my head, It always flows through now, thats important too, making it all happen in one flowing movement, its just practice aint it :beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

cheers fellas!

i wont be starting till 2 weeks, i got alot on with this job interview next week, you may think im being a fanny but ive decided to concentrate on it, i mean if i dont get this job some other [email protected] will right? 

anyways, this weekend im also going on hols to snowdonia, good old welsh mountains, hopefully a swimming pool or jacuzzi to chill out before the interview

im totally going off subject here!

everything that has been suggested is noted, cheers guys!

p.s and the foot thing with the stubbing out, i noticed in a video earlier someone doing it, it really stood out! good explanation jimmy!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i would suggest putting the boxing on your cv mate if it isnt already, can prevent problems

i have boxing training, bodybuilding, and the doors on mine

so when i get stabbed up on the doors they cannot really complain as it was on my cv when they took me on

i've retired now but it makes sense, rugby will be going on mine if i take it up (shows good teamwork)


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

go to local boxing club a few times,see wee guys half your weight bang the bag with awesome power!,they will teach you-good lesson about not underestimating someone due to size too-or overestimating yourself


----------



## dannymegson (Jun 16, 2008)

you want to punch with your shoulders relaxed, if you punch with them hunched up you will only tire yourself. keep your head up also, always look at your target. i would recommend to punch with lefts and rights, just for flows sake, punch with your front arm first (left foot forward, left hand punch). always pivot your feet as well as this will give you extra power.

hope this helped.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dannymegson said:


> you want to punch with your shoulders relaxed, if you punch with them hunched up you will only tire yourself. *keep your head up also*, always look at your target. i would recommend to punch with lefts and rights, just for flows sake, punch with your front arm first (left foot forward, left hand punch). always pivot your feet as well as this will give you extra power.
> 
> hope this helped.


so someone can have a crack at your chin anytime they fancy it? Bad advice IMO, the chin should be tucked in, yes you should lookup and ahead but keep that chin tooked in.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tuck your chin in at all times or you will be seeign the ceiling of the gym a lot

ive just started rugby but i will be keeping my chin well in at all times


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

cheers guys!

gonna start hitting the bag next week

nice one with the rugby dai mate! the legs are gonna love it!


----------



## dannymegson (Jun 16, 2008)

Five-O said:


> so someone can have a crack at your chin anytime they fancy it? Bad advice IMO, the chin should be tucked in, yes you should lookup and ahead but keep that chin tooked in.


i didnt say keep your chin up i said keep your head up so you can see where your target is.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dannymegson said:


> i didnt say keep your chin up i said keep your head up so you can see where your target is.


last time I checked my chin was connected to my head........ :confused1: :whistling:

You keep your chin tucked in which means your head is too, you use your eyes to lock onto your opponent...


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

havent read the replys, but a Punching Ball (floor to cealing) is awsom for acuarcy, used to have one.


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

Boxing training is probably the best way to improve your punch.

Typical equipment would include:

Pads, bags, floor to sealing ball, speed balls

Pads are good for speed and accuracy

Bags for combination work and power/strength depending on the size of the bag

Floor to sealing excellent for timing and accuracy

Speed balls excellent for timing/accuracy

Sparring develops your 'real-time' fighting ability

Fighting develops your fighting experience


----------

